# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Alquiler de terrenos agricolas

## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Tenemos para alquiler terrenos agricolas, por lotes de varias has, 15, 20 , 50, etc, estamos ubicados en la mejor zona Km. 35 carretera Huaura -Sayan, en plena carretera, disponemos de agua y sol todo el año,  l el suelo es de textura franca y PH  ligeramente acida, y neutra. 
Ideal para cultivos de exportacion, paprika, cebollas, esparragos, holantao, etc.
Favor Comunicar al . 992583409 Ing. Fernando Malpartida
Agricola La  Candelaria S.ATemas similares: Terrenos agricolas de 7 y 35 hectareas en la libertad Artículo: Consorcio H2Olmos adjudicará 38,000 hectáreas de terrenos agrícolas del proyecto Olmos el 24 de junio Artículo: Odebrecht realizaría a fines de setiembre subasta de terrenos de Olmos para desarrollar cultivos agrícolas Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica y piura. Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica_peru.

----------

